# VIII Piano Bridges Amateur Competition, July 2018, Russia, St. Petersburg



## Pianobridges

VIII Piano Bridges International Competition for Amateur Pianists will be held in St. Petersburg, Russia, on July 1-7, 2018.

We welcome amateur pianists aged 17 and above from all countries, people of various occupations for whom piano playing is a serious hobby, but not a professional activity.

Professional pianists as well as piano teachers and students of professional music colleges and conservatories (piano specialization) are not allowed to take part in the competition.

The competition is held in two categories:

1st category - amateur pianists who received a diploma of secondary or higher musical education but haven't been involved in music activities as professional pianists for at least 3 years.

2nd category - amateur pianists with no professional piano education.

The programme: the contestants are free to choose their own programme which must include a classical piano repertoire.

The Piano Bridges International Competition provides its contestants with a unique opportunity to perform not only a solo repertoire but also in a piano ensemble - one piano or two pianos.

The other significant feature is the monthly concerts with the participation of the finalist and winners of the competition that are held throughout the year at different venues in St. Petersburg and other cities (Pavlovsk, Veliky Novgorod).

The educational part of the competition includes free masterclasses held by the jury members.

Contestants will be able to receive feedback from the jury members at a specially organized meeting after the the first round.

Applications are accepted until May 31, 2018.

More information: www.pianobridges.com

https://vk.com/pianobridges
https://www.facebook.com/pianobridges/
https://www.instagram.com/pianobridges/
http://www.youtube.com/user/pianobridges

The Piano Bridges Competition was founded in July 2011, in keeping with the best traditions of the amateur piano playing around the world. Over the 7 years of its existence, it has welcomed participants from more than 30 countries.

We look forward to seeing you in St. Petersburg!


----------



## Pugg

> We look forward to seeing you in St. Petersburg!


I wonder who can afford a trip like this for such a amateur competition.


----------

